
Show HN: A Firefox extension to leave comments on any URL - comntr
https://github.com/comntr/webext
======
kristopolous
These were generally called metaweb tech when they were popular about 15-20
years ago.

The problem was that everyone had to have a particular author's plugin to see
the extra content.

Some of them were better than others, allowing cross referencing, citation
insertion, and a number of other sophisticated features.

I don't know if they still are around.

Sites like reddit and hn are really inverted versions of this concept, fixing
the basic problem that most sites don't have commentary.

What may be an interesting hybrid is to search the commentary aggregators when
you land on a site and then show the hn/digg/whatever comments and permit
replying if the credentials are known

~~~
rtpg
I wrote a chrome extension that went the opposite direction: hit the extension
button and you would get a list of hacker news and reddit submissions for that
URL. Was super useful for finding some cool comments on a page

I’ve since moved to Firefox and gave up on the extension, but it might be an
easy port...

~~~
syx
you just described exactly what I've done a year ago [1] I always promised
myself to rewrite it for Firefox but was too lazy.

[1]
[https://github.com/syxanash/commentdat](https://github.com/syxanash/commentdat)

~~~
gitgud
Same as the [1] extension I wrote last year. Firefox was easier to incorporate
than I thought though, the API is almost identical.

[1] [https://newsit.benwinding.com/](https://newsit.benwinding.com/)

~~~
MetallicKat
This is nice. Exactly what I am looking for!

------
Tepix
A long time ago, there was a W3C standard for this called web annotations². It
never really caught on, possibly because people and organizations were
expected to host their own annotation servers.

NCSA Mosaic had the feature back in 1993. Check out this post from Marc
Andreesen on the www-talk list: [http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q2/0416.ht...](http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q2/0416.html)

A rather obscure browser by the W3C called Annotea also had support for web
annotations. I vaguely remember downloading and installing it just to try
annotations.

\--

²
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation)

~~~
tedmiston
The Genius Web Annotator [1] was quite popular (and funded by Andreessen),
though since the pivot into a media company, I believe it's no longer actively
developed.

Hypothesis (Hypothes.is) [2] is active [3] and awesome. They are involved in
the Web Annotation standardization efforts.

[1]: [https://genius.com/web-annotator](https://genius.com/web-annotator)

[2]: [https://web.hypothes.is/](https://web.hypothes.is/)

[3]:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01427-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01427-9)

~~~
fiatjaf
I was an avid Hypothesis user but since I moved from Chrome to Firefox I
stopped using it entirely, waiting for their Firefox extension. It's been
years since they promised it.

~~~
tedmiston
A FF extension would be ideal. I use FF and have been just pasting the
[https://via.hypothes.is/](https://via.hypothes.is/) in front of articles or
reading on sites with a Hypothesis integration like Outline.com.

------
phoe-krk
This sounds similar to the (in)famous Dissenter comment functionality. What
are the differences?

~~~
skrowl
Dissenter is pretty great for commenting on things that have heavy-handed
censorship, like political YouTube videos.

They recently created their own browser (a fork of Brave with all of the BAT
sh*tcoin stuff removed) when Google and Firefox both censored their extension
and it seems like it's lighter and faster than Chrome, at least in my testing.

~~~
sascha_sl
I requested the Gab Mastodon fork code a week or so ago. Normally worded
email. Nothing antagonistic there. I know how to be professional. 4 days ago,
CTO of Gab calling me an "SJW" on his Gab feed.

Thanks, I'll consider it a certification. From the grand wizard of Gab Tech
himself. /s

There's plenty of other insanely toxic content on Gab. But if you're signed up
to it and don't see the issue... there's really no point discussing that with
you.

~~~
gfosco
Not surprising that he jumped to that conclusion, considering the response
they've gotten from the Mastodon community. Not only are people lobbying apps
to hardcode bans to entire domains that aren't even live, they're planning to
lobby app stores to pressure apps that refuse to implement those bans.

~~~
sascha_sl
You got it the wrong way around.

Two apps have voluntarily decided that's the right thing to do. Lots of others
have not.

Gab deciding to advertise as "we have apps they are [generic mastodon app]" is
an existential threat. Because appstores don't care about details like that.

------
comntr
Wow, it's surprising how much difference a proper post title makes. The v1 of
this post had a long, but technically correct title without a link, but with a
long, boring description about technical details with links. The post got like
5 upvotes and 1 reply. So I've deleted that post, shortened the title, removed
the description and set the link to github instead. Now it has 150 points and
120 comments. And I really appreciate all the attention to my little project!

------
mgkimsal
Wow... I feel old, remembering 'third voice'. Maybe even older, because no one
else mentioned it... ?

[https://www.wired.com/1999/05/readers-speak-with-third-
voice...](https://www.wired.com/1999/05/readers-speak-with-third-voice/)

~~~
EvanAnderson
That's exactly who I was thinking, so you're not the only one feeling old
here.

Third Voice was an idea ahead of its time. Blogs ended-up being the meta-web,
I suppose. They're not as satisfying to me as inline annotations.

------
afandian
This is very similar to hypothes.is, apart from the hashing:
[https://web.hypothes.is/](https://web.hypothes.is/)

~~~
Anonymous4C54D6
This actually looks a lot cooler than the OP. :)

Edit: oh wait...chrome only

~~~
afandian
I think it's good. It's based on open standards, has a proactive and engaged
organisation behind it and, crucially, a community of users.

Not to detract from the OP.

(Edit: It's an open standard. There are plugins for different browsers, a web
interface and API)

------
comntr
Apart from encrypting the comments so the server wouldn't be able to read
them, I've been thinking that it's actually possible to leave private
messages: it would be a comment on SHA1(user.publicKey), and the message would
be encrypted with that public key. The extension uses the ed25519 crypto
system (WebCrypto notoriously avoids implementing it, so I had to use a WASM
module). That seems like a very cool idea, albeit it's attracting exactly 0
attention from the public so far :)

------
iraldir
Be mindful of moderating it yourself though. You don't want your user niche to
be wannabe pedophiles leaving disgusting comments on children youtube video to
avoid google "orwelian censorship".

------
jothezero
I've built the same on chrome not so long ago. Mine is probably uglier than
yours.

I support you because the comment blocking hysteria these days is getting a
bit too much. Let me know if you would like to see what I built on chrome.

~~~
tetizera
Where are the comments stored?

~~~
jothezero
firebase, I encrypt the data with a hardcoded key in the extension. Mostly a
prototype.

Never launched.

Have a look : [https://github.com/JonathanFillion/chat-
extension](https://github.com/JonathanFillion/chat-extension)

------
wishrider
This would be so much better with a screenshot how it actually looks like.

~~~
comntr
There is one in the extension page, but sure, I can add one to github.

------
catacombs
This reminds me of Dissenter[0]. I could've sworn there was a similar
extension.

[0]: [https://dissenter.com/download](https://dissenter.com/download)

------
nextlevelwizard
The example page seems to render HTML (and I bet JS) from comments, while
hilarious does same thing happen in the extension as well?

~~~
comntr
The extension does two things: \- It sends sha1 of the url to the data server
to check the numebr of comments, but doesn't pull the comments. \- It renders
an <iframe src="comntr.github.io#foobar.com"> to show the comments. Thus the
extension has very little code and doesn't need much updates.

~~~
nextlevelwizard
So answer is yes. The database does not sanitize user input and the extension
just renders the tags as actual HTML. That doesn't seem super safe. I mean
just check the example page from the github. It already has embedded Youtube
videos and gifs.

~~~
comntr
Ah, right, I forgot to add basic html escaping!

------
pjc50
What anti-spam capability does this have? What's to stop someone from just
flooding the DB for the top Alexa sites with junk?

~~~
comntr
Currently nothing. But I've only mentioned this extension to a small technical
audience, so I wouldn't expect a flood of spam. In practice, this needs some
sort of "local captcha" that doesn't involve 3rd parties, i.e. the storage
server returns a puzzle (like guess what's shown on this 3d image) and if
solved correctly, it results in a proper hash that's easy to verify. A
simpler, but uglier solution is to ask the user to produce a hash with N
leading zeros.

------
brokenmachine
I wonder, how would this work on, eg an ebay auction or another site where the
same content is available at lots of different URLs?

The same auction is available at, eg

[https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1992-WIDGET-THE-WORLD-WATCHER-
NI...](https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1992-WIDGET-THE-WORLD-WATCHER-
NINTENDO-8-BIT-NES-GAME-PVC-TOY-FIGURE-
EXC/113314026367?hash=item1a620ad37f:g:0QwAAOSwLXNbxp~s)

[https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/113314026367](https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/113314026367)

[https://www.ebay.com/itm/113314026367](https://www.ebay.com/itm/113314026367)

[https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113314026367](https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113314026367)

, and probably limitless other URLs.

~~~
comntr
The extension can pull comments from multiple urls. But I think this situation
is unique and most of the commentable content is hosted on static urls.

------
deca6cda37d0
How do you keep all the toxic and evil comments out?

How do you give website owners a way to opt out?

~~~
iamnotacrook
Not having a website,I guess. It's not their system to opt out of. Perhaps
though some will try to get comments removed by disputing their accuracy (data
protection act/gdpr in the UK), or the use of their URL for copyright reasons
(I seem to recall this being an issue on one of the previous manifestations of
this idea).

~~~
catacombs
The likelihood for millions of users to use something like and comment on
highly trafficked websites seems low.

------
cyborgx7
From the Firefox add-on page:

> Many websites don't allow user comments, or disable comments after a certain
> period of time. comntr bypasses these Orwellian restrictions by allowing
> anyone to leave a comment on any website, as well as read comments left by
> others. Furthermore, your comments cannot be censored by the website
> administrator.

I like the concept of the add-on, but calling moderation of your comment
section "Orwellian" is pretty out there.

~~~
vwpolo3
Agreed, also while they can not be censored by the administrator of the
website, they can still be censored (or moderated) by the Plugin Owner, right?

~~~
Crinus
Yeah, perhaps a better solution would be for the comments to be stored in
something like ipfs? Though if i understand ipfs right, it works like
torrents, meaning that unpopular comments will disappear over time.

~~~
balzss
This is the thing that I was thinking about. That a blockchain-like solution
would better fit the goal of the extension. And I don't think this because I
worry about censorship or free speech. I think the main benefit of this
extension is that it creates an option to comment on sites where to creator of
the site didn't make commenting possible.

However I do worry about moderation and trolls. Allowing people to make as
much noise as they can is almost as damaging to free speech as censorship. I'm
not really familiar with IPFS, what does it mean that unpopular comments
disappear? Is it like seeding the only torrent (comments) that you like?

~~~
siphon22
>Allowing people to make as much noise as they can is almost as damaging to
free speech as censorship.

The thing is, to see that noise you would first have to be on the specific
link, want to see comments on it, then go out of your way to install the addon
if you haven't already. This is so much better for the people running the
websites as they do not have to even acknowledge the comments' existence and
are not obligated to moderate anything. Anyone who wants to comment or see
them should know what they are getting into. They can grow a skin or uninstall
the addon.

~~~
brokenmachine
I'd be more concerned about spam than speech I dislike.

Is there any kind of rate-limiting to stop bad actors from making a million
comments per second?

~~~
comntr
Not right now. But I'm hoping to come up with an equivalent of captcha that
doesn't need 3rd parties. That way any comment will need a few seconds of the
commenter's time (not CPU time).

------
nstart
Appreciate the thought behind using the hashed URL to avoid leaking PII. That
does make comments difficult too though because of refs being inserted by
various social platforms. Not sure how one would handle that though

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
Some sites use a link with real=canonical to indicate the canonical url. Maybe
this could use that (when present), instead of the tab url?

------
LinuxBender
I like the idea. Third voice was fun for a while.

Are the iframes opt-in per domain? If not, how do you deal with leaking
internal DNS names (referers) from within companies and government
organizations? I don't see a referer policy [1]

Does your addon respect CSP policies? I assume the browser would enforce this,
if iframes are not permitted.

[1] -
[https://securityheaders.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcomntr.github.i...](https://securityheaders.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcomntr.github.io%2F&followRedirects=on)

The domain mentioned in the README is not up.

~~~
comntr
I guess my extension doesn't none of these. Will be fixed in v2.

------
cafxx
"it attaches comments to SHA1 of the URL, to avoid leaking PII"

Seriously, SHA1?

~~~
comntr
Why is this a problem? I even considered MD5, to be honest. Afaik, the only
reason MD5 or SHA1 are considered "insecure" now is that it's possible to use
sophisticated techniques called differential analysis to carefully craft two
binary files that would have the same hash. But if the space of possible
inputs is limited (we can't put arbitrary stuff in the URLs), then good luck
finding a collision. Discovering a collision with an existing input is a much
harder problem (is it even solved for arbitrary data?). In any case, SHA1 here
isn't a security mechanism, but is just a way to hide URLs from the data
server and organize comments as a nice hashmap. If someone wants to put
anything sensitive in the comments, they shouldn't and I've clearly warned
about this with a big yellow banner. If someone ever needs security, the only
way to go is to use your own data server, or encrypt comments themselves with
ed25519+aes256.

~~~
b3n
The problem with using SHA1 to protect PII is it would be trivial to brute
force, especially with the restrictive character set of URLs, and a big part
of them being able to be guessed. One could very quickly cycle through all
Hacker News URLs, for example. This is why a key derivation function would be
preferable.

~~~
comntr
The space of possible reasonable URLs is way too big to brute force. If your
point is that someone can just grab the set of existing HN URLs and get their
heashes, then I don't see what this achieves. Someone who knows the URLs can
just download all the comments for them anyway. In other words, is there an
example where a sophisticated state of the art hash has advantage over MD5 in
our case?

------
WillKirkby
And I'm sure this won't be used by bad actors at all...

~~~
justinjlynn
and I'm sure the extension doesn't just send the URL of every page you visit
somewhere...

EDIT: Oh, it appears to be hashed... that's not as bad as I expected - but
it's still extremely abusable. Nope... just nope - absolutely not without some
sort of differential privacy or other concealment, thanks.

------
pier25
It's not the same, but I use this Chrome extension that tells me when a URL
has been shared on Reddit so I can comment there.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
check/mllce...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
check/mllceaiaedaingchlgolnfiibippgkmj?hl=en)

Someone should make something similar for HN.

~~~
dartf
I found this: [https://github.com/jdormit/looped-
in](https://github.com/jdormit/looped-in)

Related HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16316374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16316374)

------
brokenkebab
Technically the thing is nothing new, the really important questions are those
related to real life operation, and I don't see them answered. * Position in
regard to censorship, and technical tools to do, or counter it.

* Viability/resilience of the server which keeps comments.

* Under which jurisdiction it is hosted?

* If it depends on a domain name who owns it?

* Can a commenter be traced, and by whom?

* Can anybody (including original author) edit comments?

~~~
comntr
(1) The author of this extension shouldn't have any powers to moderate
comments. At the moment I can, but this will be fixed. I believe in a
fragmented network with different rules about how to moderate content, or
don't moderate it at all. (2) No resilience as of today. But it should be a
federated network of data servers that exchange with comments. (3) US, if
you're asking about this particular server. But it's just a demo. (4) I own
it. But again, there should be a network of such servers and it should be
possible to add your own that would have access to all the comments and would
be able to serve them. (5) Commenters get assigned random ed25518 keypairs,
but you can delete yours and another one will be generated. Technically, the
data server knows your IP address, but you can change the data server in the
config. (6) Since comment are signed, it's possible to allow the author to
edit his comments. They can't be just edited by someone else because comments
are signed. At the moment signatures aren't verified, but there will be a
verufy button per comment/

~~~
brokenkebab
Thank you! I think, it worth adding these to readme.

------
comntr
I've deleted the previous "Show HN" post because it was messy and hard to read
and replaced it with this one.

------
frenchie4111
I would be interested in a version of this extension that shows me the HN
comments of the page I am on, if it has previously been posted.

Edit: Someone linked this exact thing further down
[https://github.com/jdormit/looped-in](https://github.com/jdormit/looped-in)

------
founderling
A bookmarklet would be better. It could achieve the same functionality without
the security issues of an extension.

~~~
comntr
Isn't bookmarklet just a script that runs on the context of the current page
when you click on that bookmark? If so, the script has _all_ the access to
your data. It can steal your auth cookie or some keys from the local storage
and send them to some server.

~~~
founderling
A bookmarklet is only invoked when you click it. Not on every fricking website
you visit.

And it would just have to be a single line that you can read so you can trust
it. Something like:

    
    
        javascript:location.href='https://discuss.com/'+location.href
    

That would redirect you to discuss.com where you can discuss your current url
without discuss.com having any access to your data.

To make it more convenient, the bookmarklet could also add the discussion to
the current page via an iframe which also has no access to any outside data.

~~~
comntr
But if you click on it, it will have access to all your data? There is no in
between: either no access until you click or full access when you click.

This can be done already:

javascript:location.href='[https://comntr.github.io/#'+location.href](https://comntr.github.io/#'+location.href)

------
sanqui
Google has tried this once and it failed to gain traction:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Sidewiki](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Sidewiki)

~~~
Nuzzerino
If an innovative and prolific technology company wants to discourage others
from innovating in a certain problem domain, all it has to do is declare to
the world that it's own attempts were a failure.

------
vhodges
Another project in a similar vein was _why's mousehole proxy
[https://github.com/evaryont/mousehole](https://github.com/evaryont/mousehole)

------
siphon22
I love this idea, was thinking about how nice something like this would be
myself. Sad it'll get no chance because of people going "muh nazis", even
though it will work with any URL. It appears theres this assumption that it
will be used for politics related stuff which i have no concern with myself.
No neonazis will be gathering on the URLs that are meaningful to me and id say
most people. Read.write.as blogs/posts have no way to leave comments and
feedback, so something like this would be cool. If i wrote blogs there, id
like to see feedback and supportive comments if possible. And since its an
external function from the site itself, i can either grow a skin or uninstall
the addon. It just works.

~~~
dsr_
Every discussion method eventually gets abused. Then the owner figures out
what rules they want to enforce, and how.

Every website is one URL away. You can't rely on being relatively invisible.

"If I wrote blogs there, id like to see feedback and supportive comments" \--
yes, but (a) if you write a blog, you can choose a platform that has comments
and (b) eventually the Nazis or the pedophiles or the Nazi pedophiles will
colonize your comments section when they discover you don't have any
moderation rules. At which point, you will have three choices:

1\. turn off comments

2\. moderate comments

3\. give up

~~~
siphon22
There is no turning off or moderating those comments. It's an external
function of an addon that has nothing to do with my hypothetical blog in which
lacks a native comment section.

To see those comments, I would have to willingly decide that I wanted to see
them and go to download the addon.This is the same for anyone else. If there
are people who do this and think they can make any kind of association or
blame on me for having pedos commenting on my blog's url, well, they are
wrong, since I had nothing to do with that comment section and have no control
over it. What do they want me to do? It's some other guy's addon and other
people talking amongst themselves a great distance away.

------
OrgNet
This is an old idea that never really caught on but a good one, nonetheless.
But if it will ever get some traction, it probably needs to be implemented in
the browser itself

------
carlotapia
For Chrome users: www.vestedyeti.com/download

We took inspiration from SideWiki and Hypothes.is, and paired it with
bookmarking features.

Disclaimer: This is my app/extension.

------
amelius
This could be a great alternative to reviews on e.g. Amazon.

But, I guess first a number of problems should be solved w.r.t. moderation,
trust, spam, ...

------
laurent123456
The only way this can be useful is if everybody has it. Not having it
available on Chrome is not a great start.

~~~
Nuzzerino
I fail to see any merit in the claim that mainstream adoption is necessary for
a tool like this to have any value.

You're not going to be using this tool for synchronous conversations between
commenters, or even conversations at all. Any information you leave in the
form of a comment is going to matter to the people who visit the site after
you. You're also commenting about the website's content in question, not
having a soapbox discussion.

The tool doesn't need to suffer from the effects of the empty room problem
known to social networking, because there is no "social" in this network.

Granted, it's going to take something a lot more clever than what's already
there to deal with the separate moderation issue.

~~~
laurent123456
This kind of tool, to make sense, needs to have as many people as possible on
it otherwise you'll see no comment on any site you open. You can indeed leave
a comment yourself, but probably people won't if they see nobody's ever going
to read them.

So that's why it's strange that such an extension, which I think does have a
social aspect, would ignore 60% of browsers.

~~~
Nuzzerino
If the data is open and federated (as it should be), it will still be
available for ingestion by other future (and past) attempts at the idea. I
don't see any fundamental problem with the idea, but understand that it's
important to get the details right.

------
atum47
I remember when I was a kid, there was this program that let you draw all over
any site. it was kinda cool.

------
ttflee
Looks like a hacker news with a different topology.

------
stunt
This might be an idea for RSS readers.

~~~
brokenmachine
Can you explain how?

------
novaleaf
it looks like the comments are in plaintext.

couldn't they be encrypted with the url?

~~~
comntr
Yes, they can be.

------
getcrunk
This sounds pretty cool

------
badderdash
So basically, Reddit?

~~~
Tepix
No. With reddit you can't add a comment to all pages on the web, such as
someone's ebay auction.

------
bArray
I recommend people checkout Dissenter [1] if they are interested in this, it
has quite the user base already (almost a million users late 2018 [2]). Some
of the discussions had on there have been really quite interesting.

My motivation for using their comments add-on is mostly to avoid tracking,
although it's quite annoying they rely on Cloudflare.

On a different note, the Wikipedia article on Gab/Dissenter is quite
politically charged [2]. It seems that Wikipedia editors are mostly left-
leaning (after clicking through several political articles).

[1] [https://dissenter.com/](https://dissenter.com/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gab_Dissenter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gab_Dissenter)

~~~
lunchables
I have this vague memory that Gab was associated with some alt-right/neo-
nazi/something-or-other thing and I should stay far away. Their website refers
to Blocking "Big Tech" (which smells like "Deep State" to me).

Is this something I should be using/supporting? I'm not an overtly political
person but I just don't want to be in bad company.

~~~
nostalgk
Just take a look at [https://gab.com/popular](https://gab.com/popular) and you
can make your judgement in less than a minute.

~~~
52-6F-62
That was... ugly. And I've seen it before. It seems worse now.

I stopped reading when I got to _" our race replaced by violent low-iq
brown"_. (in case anyone wanted to dispute the existence:
[https://gab.com/HankRearden/posts/MHdqTE1hWDFDTTVTR3Biak1vel...](https://gab.com/HankRearden/posts/MHdqTE1hWDFDTTVTR3Biak1velhXUT09))

That's enough bull for today. Fair warning to anyone else who decides to
indulge curiosity.

~~~
bArray
Rather than pointing at these people from a distance, sign up and talk to
them. There is certainly a right-wing bias, sign up and change that?

Also, one of the comments below:

> Hank here is the only person on the Planet that can turn

> Sarcasm into HILARITY........

I don't find it funny or condone it, but perhaps this is some sort of sarcasm.
Looking at the account of "hank", they appear to right-wing and politically
engaged.

~~~
nostalgk
I spend quite a lot of time around conservative people due to my hobbies, and
I'd dare say a good amount of the people I meet could be considered semi-
radical in their beliefs; at the very least, they are hardline and structured
in their ideologies. I am not a conservative person, but I am very tolerant of
their viewpoints and have spent a lot of time in conversation with them,
helping them see my views and learning to understand theirs; in short, I feel
confident in approaching those of the "opposite side" (totally a misnomer, but
the best way to put it currently).

However, everything I saw on the front page of that website is worse than I've
heard even the most drunken, politically minded conservatives that I have met.
The beliefs espoused on the front page of that site, keeping in mind this is
not even "fringe" for that community, are all things that would elicit
immediate removal from any other community that I am a part of; some of that
is because of optics, some of it is because of the demographics (PoC,
Religion).

I do not desire to engage in rhetoric with someone who photoshops a Nazi SS
uniform onto their profile picture and calls for the eradication, in whole or
in part, of an ethnic group (this is the definition of genocide). I am fully
in agreement with the idea that, on a level playing field, even one whose
beliefs are dangerous can be made to feel empathetic and see different views;
however, the community of that website seems to be acting entirely in bad
faith when it comes to discussion.

I do not desire to participate in a public forum full of bad actors and those
debating in bad faith. This says to me that those in that forum are entrenched
in their beliefs, and use it as an escape from debate; I, too, have these
spaces, and this site for one is even one of those for me.

The act of engaging with people who self identify as Nazis and Race Realists
is one of extreme exhaustion and endless rhetorical debate, subjective to
extreme attempts of trolling and fallacious bad-faithed arguments. This is
what Gab has showed itself to be for me. If you have a different experience
there, feel free to point it out to me.

All of this is ignoring the foundation upon which the platform was created on,
which has its roots here.

~~~
52-6F-62
Well put. Thank you.

------
racketprogram
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/browsercast/pieobl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/browsercast/pieoblklnkicbidenoodmehmcbkopkkp)

I have a same idea and I made it

But is is dead now

~~~
catacombs
Why did it die?

------
oliviaraymond
Binary option trading has been a great blessing to me since i started using Mr
AUSTIN masterclass strategy..My trade has been moving higher and i have been
able to earn more profit than i have ever thought of and successful
withdrawals and also I was able to get back all my lost money , i will like to
share this blessing to all traders who need help in trading and for those who
are ready to succeed and make good profits in binary options trading and get
all their lost money back. contact him via email on:
austinebest.trading46@gmail.com or whatsapp:+17784030481.

